# Another oops baby!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, here we go again! While I was distracted, my pair of white crested frillbacks hatched a babe! Per my usual M.O., I found a reason to bring him in. It's only one as the other was not fertile. I've had him in a week and he's about 4 wks old now. He's eating on his own now but still loves to be handfed! He's not the rocket scientist Homer is or the princess like Tink, but he is the biggest cuddlebug ever!
I've named him Piglet as he would eat until he bursts! I have to keep a constant eye on that crop. So far so good but it's kind of shocking to see him put away his food! He's getting probiotics and acv to aid his little overworking digestive system!
I'll try to send spiritwings a pic so she'll put it up. He is really too cute with his adorable little crest and chubby little self!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats  Frillback chick ought to be cute


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!  ...pictures please?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!! The world can certainly use another frillback!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, guys! He had a bath yesterday and it was fun to style his yellow fuzz tipped crest-"look, you're a punk rocker!" He really loved the bath! Got his head all into it!
So his favorite things in life so far are #1-EATING #2-snuggling #3-bath time! 
I'm going out today to see if I can find a baby "sling" type of thing. He has like zero interest in flying although his parents are pretty good at it. I wonder if he has thyroid problems?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Piglet! I adore that name, but haven't found anyone it suited. I wanna see pictures - he sounds adorable. Hopefully he's healthy.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I really do think he's healthy. We tried a little flying lesson yesterday and he's no where near flying! But you know, that can change in a day at this age. Piglet really is the perfect name for him. You should se him eat! Beak like a steel trap!
But he's also happy as a clam sitting in my lap or especially climbing up under my chin, his fav spot! I've got to change the batteries in my camera and I should be good to send a pic!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

waiting for the pic.......


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I just took a bunch out in my yard! It's chilly but really pretty out. Hope they turn out but he kept running back to me wherever I put him. I'll get my husband to put them up this evening! When we were done, he scurried up to my neck and tunnelled his way into my hoodie! He's so sweet!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do have to tell you..frillbacks will not fly like a homer would.. they are pretty heavy and well..lazy....lol... they just like to be looked at...lol... mine just go to the perch and then to the food..and then the nest and that is about it.. not flappin or active things like my homers do.. the homers are always milling around doing something... like the have ADHD... the frills well he would be happy in your hoodie for the rest of his life...lol...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, Michelle, he is definitely not like my homers! He's about as agile as...well...a Piglet! That's ok, he has a place in my hoodie for life!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> Oh, Michelle, he is definitely not like my homers! He's about as agile as...well...a Piglet! That's ok, he has a place in my hoodie for life!


He sounds so cute...I can't wait to see him!!! Where's the pics? 

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been trying all morning to get the pics up. I am so not a computer person! all I've managed to do is to reduce the size of the print on PT to microscopic! I hope Michelle gets my message but in the meantime, they're on my facebook page. Look for Sue Brooks, probably the only one with a fat little white crested frillback as profile pic! Don't worry, you don't have to friend me if you just want to look!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

*here is the little piglet!*

sorry it took so long.. I did not see your message till late.. he is so cute!! he is at the awkward stage right now... they are so impressive when they mature..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Michelle, what would I do without you?! He's at the incredibly cute stage to me. I think I've found the perfect companion as we have about the same energy level!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> Michelle, what would I do without you?! He's at the incredibly cute stage to me. I think I've found the perfect companion as we have about the same energy level!


I always thought they would make great pet birds... mine here even in the loft have become somewhat tame with just a bit of interaction.. they are so sweet and fluffy...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, they remind me of icing on a cake! All swirly!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Great photo!! My one female frillback will land on you whenever you walk into the loft....the other female will land on you if you have food. My male looks at them like "you girls are crazy". I am still hoping for eggs and youngsters!
Thanks for sharing these photos!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's cute! Good luck with the babies! And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Piglet is adorable - love his gawky little beak and fluffy butt!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Cyreen! I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

He is so cute...a little Fluffernutter!!! 

Dawn


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, that's a good one, Dawn! Thanks for friending me by the way! I love your horses!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling youngster! Gonna be gorgeous when grown. 

Terry


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Adorable! Prettiest (or handsomest) little piglet I've ever seen. Who needs to fly when you can just stand there and look so good


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> Adorable! Prettiest (or handsomest) little piglet I've ever seen. Who needs to fly when you can just stand there and look so good


Thank you! Very good point!


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Very Cute ! ! !


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I have an update! Piglet has been flapping his wings a few times in succession, then he acts like he's all worn out! Well, today, he flew from my lap to the floor all on his own! No crash landing either. Then he did a little victory dance, circling while flapping his wings! Impressive wing span. He's lost his yellow fuzz and his crest is coming out really nice. 
Now for the big news! I think he might be a grizzle! I've been noticing some dark tufts of feathers-red?-on his forehead and the back of his neck. It's hard to see because he's so curly! Maybe all the white ones have a few dark feathers and I never noticed? I love grizzles and I don't have a single one so I am superexcited! 
Hope, hope, hoping he's a grizzle but he could be bald and I would love him the same!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Did he do a little quick-step-stomp thing? I'm just curious if that little dance of excitement is somewhat genetic or the invention of a my feathered mental midget.

More pictures??!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cyreen, that sounds like the move, all right! I will get updated pics of him. He's grown so much!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes pic's please


----------

